
Show HN: Mental Modelist – App Store for Mental Models - jaymeh13
http://www.mentalmodelist.com/
======
coryl
Would be great if the summaries were actually summaries. I'm guessing this is
just a proof of concept though? I like the idea.

~~~
nestorherre
Agree with this. I like the idea, hope you continue with it.

~~~
jaymeh13
I'll keep at it. Thanks for the feedback!

